# **GRAPHIC** sad end to our foaling season :(



## LindaL (Apr 17, 2012)

Foaling season has come to a very sad end for us...We went out to feed this morning and Deb found Kiss's foal still in its sack in the pasture. It was a full-term foal, but we think it died in utero, because he had a deformed head and the side that was deformed, it looks like he never developed an eye since the socket felt empty (lid was "glued shut"). Otherwise, it was a gorgeous dark palomino with a blaze and four high white socks....DAMMIT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 




 We buried him this morning near the side gate to the field under a tree. Run and play free my sweet angel baby and we'll see you on the other side of the rainbow bridge!! 



  





I posted this on FB too, but did not post any pics there. I am only posting them here for a learning tool...I have never seen a deformity like this. The colt was not a dwarf as he was "normal" in every sense other than his facial deformities. Things happen for a reason and even if he had died in the sack after birth, he would never have had a chance and we would have had to make the hard decision ourselves. Both Kiss and we never had a chance to bond with a live foal. No, it doesn't make things easier on the heart for us humans, but Kiss is doing fine (thankfully!)

Wanted to add, too, that yesterday Deb noticed that Kiss was starting to get a small bag, but I didn't think she was close yet, so we didn't put a beeper on her. While I am sad for Kiss that we were not "there" for her when she foaled...again things happened the way they were supposed to...

Either way...I am heartbroken....





(ETA: This was a full sibling to the filly in my avatar.)


----------



## Leeana (Apr 17, 2012)

I am so sorry Linda, I just seen on facebook


----------



## Matt73 (Apr 17, 2012)

So sorry Linda and Deb



. Looks like he had a wry nose....


----------



## LindaL (Apr 17, 2012)

Matt...I had never heard of a "wry nose" before and had to look it up! Thanks for that information as I learned something new today!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 17, 2012)

I am so sorry Kiss, Linda and Debs for your loss. I pray your hearts mend. There was someone on here last year with a foal born with a wry nose but I don't remember now who.

RIP little one, run free.


----------



## Carolyn R (Apr 17, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss. Matt is right, looks like wry nose, Which is believed to be congenital, not genetic. I have also heard of foals being born with one or no eyes, If you research it it is in many cases believed to be congenital also. Whether malpositioning of the fetus, introduction to the wrong thing at the right time during gestation, the cause may never be fully known. I am truly sorry for your loss, sometimes nature does it's own culling, and sometimes as much as we resent it, what is meant to be is out of our hands.

Godspeed little one.


----------



## lil hoofbeats (Apr 17, 2012)

Extremely SAD!!! thank you for taking time to post the pics, they are informative.

Hope things are OK with your mare,

Julie


----------



## 2minis4us (Apr 17, 2012)

I am so sorry for you and Deb. That is very sad but somehow that foal was not meant to live.


----------



## ohmt (Apr 17, 2012)

So sorry for your loss! Hugs to you ladies.

Here is a mare with wry nose that my great grandparents bred and my grandparents raised. She passed away last winter at the age of 20 and pictured at age 18.






Hers was very mild and she still had breathing problems.


----------



## Sandy B (Apr 17, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss. So devastating after waiting all this time.


----------



## REO (Apr 17, 2012)

Oh Linda & Deb, I'm so sorry!!!!!!! {{{{{HUGS}}}}} to both of you and to Kiss.


----------



## Jill (Apr 17, 2012)

Linda and Deb, I'm so sorry


----------



## drmatthewtaylor (Apr 17, 2012)

So sorry.

Just a little information;

When a foal is born within 6 hours of dieing en-utero it will exhibit no signs,

between 6-12 hours the corneas will become edematous and turn blue/gray,

from 12-24 hours the hair is easily epilated,

after 24 hours there will be sub q emphysema.

Dr Taylor


----------



## K Sera (Apr 17, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss and feeling your pain .... it just makes you wonder why????



I just hated to see this post!


----------



## LindaL (Apr 17, 2012)

Thanks everyone...Knowing what our little angel colt was born with, nature has a way of taking care of what we can not and I believe that things happened the way they were supposed to with this little guy. Of course, I am still sad, but I am OK.

Diane, yes this was our last foal we were expecting this year. We had the pony filly born alive and healthy, another mare we thought was pregnant has apparently come up open (we never tested her, so it was never confirmed) and then Kiss's angel colt. Of course you anticipate all your babies, but this was our sweepstakes foal and also Bella's full sibling.


----------



## vickie gee (Apr 17, 2012)

So sorry. That is heart breaking. Thanks for sharing the information as it helps us all.


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Apr 17, 2012)

So so sorry for your loss, but as you said sometimes even the hard things happen for a reason, and at least your mare is ok.


----------



## Genie (Apr 17, 2012)

Very sorry for your loss. Some things are best to let nature take it's course.


----------



## little lady (Apr 17, 2012)

*So sorry for your loss. Thank you for sharing as it is a great learning tool for the rest of us. *


----------



## little lady (Apr 17, 2012)

drmatthewtaylor said:


> So sorry.
> 
> Just a little information;
> 
> ...


Dr. Taylor Thank you again for sharing your wealth of knowledge. That sheds light on my foaling nightmare a few years ago.


----------



## little lady (Apr 17, 2012)

ohmt said:


> So sorry for your loss! Hugs to you ladies.
> 
> Here is a mare with wry nose that my great grandparents bred and my grandparents raised. She passed away last winter at the age of 20 and pictured at age 18.
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting a picture of your mare with wry mouth, again a wonderful learning tool.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Apr 17, 2012)

Linda and Deb,

I just saw this and I'm so heartbroken for you. I know how much you wanted this foal, as you would any, but since he was a full sibling to your beautiful filly from last year. I wish there was some way for all the answers to be known, but hopefully you can find comfort in knowing the little one passed without knowing pain. I hope Kiss recovers completely from her loss. Hugs to all of you.

Can someone restate this for me in words I understand?



drmatthewtaylor said:


> So sorry.
> 
> Just a little information;
> 
> ...


Edematous?

Epilated?

I know what subcutaneous means and I know what emphysema is, but what is subcutaneous emphysema???


----------



## Trish (Apr 17, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. I know it is always heartbreaking to loose a foal, but sometimes it's better for them to go to greener pastures then to suffer her on earth. God Bless you and your family.


----------



## Deb O. (Apr 18, 2012)

Trish said:


> So sorry for your loss. I know it is always heartbreaking to loose a foal, but sometimes it's better for them to go to greener pastures then to suffer her on earth. God Bless you and your family.


Thanks everyone for your kind comments. And this is what makes it a little easier knowing for sure that this little guy would not of had an easy life here on earth IF he would've even survived.


----------



## SampleMM (Apr 18, 2012)

Linda and Deb, I'm so sorry. These type of things sure are tough. Thinking of you both.....


----------



## markadoodle (Apr 18, 2012)

Oh Linda, how devistating.





I am so sorry.


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 18, 2012)

I am so sorry for the loss of your foal. It's just heartbreaking! I'm glad your mare is doing well. HUGS to you both!


----------



## drmatthewtaylor (Apr 18, 2012)

StarRidgeAcres said:


> Linda and Deb,
> 
> I just saw this and I'm so heartbroken for you. I know how much you wanted this foal, as you would any, but since he was a full sibling to your beautiful filly from last year. I wish there was some way for all the answers to be known, but hopefully you can find comfort in knowing the little one passed without knowing pain. I hope Kiss recovers completely from her loss. Hugs to all of you.
> 
> ...


Sorry I wasn't clearer, if this is still confusing don't hesitate to ask again.

Edema is essentially swelling. When the cornea swells it loses its transparency and becomes a grey/blue.

Epilated describes easily removing hair from the skin by pulling it.

Emphysema is air, so sub q emphysema describes air under the skin. It will feel like plastic under the skin.

Hope this clears things up.

Dr Taylor


----------



## shorthorsemom (Apr 18, 2012)

Dr Taylor, you are so cool. Thanks for explaining, just after I was reading your post and saying huh? ... in comes the explanation, clear and interesting. So much to learn from this forum.


----------



## LindaL (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks Dr Taylor...

Pretty sure our foal was born within 6 hrs (thinking more like within 2-3) of finding him.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Apr 18, 2012)

drmatthewtaylor said:


> Sorry I wasn't clearer, if this is still confusing don't hesitate to ask again.
> 
> Edema is essentially swelling. When the cornea swells it loses its transparency and becomes a grey/blue.
> 
> ...


Thank you SO much! Those are terms I understand and I found it to be very helpful information!!!


----------

